# Are the bluegill spawning?



## joerugz

Anyone see any beds and are the gills on em?


----------



## JIG

Some of the res. have been to stained to see anything. Skeeter was clearing though. Warmer to at 60.


----------



## Big Joshy

full moon was last wednesday, in a small pond in my neighborhood all the big ones are tight on their nests, as well as the crappie and some bass.


----------



## joerugz

I know in small ponds the proccess is accelerated with warming earlier, but I was wondering about the bigger lakes, like Mog, Nimi and Portage? I will be out this evening to check for some beds. My fly rod is getting antsy for some bigger catches!


----------



## TxTransplant

The gills are just starting to make the beds at Portage.

Gene


----------



## JamesF

That full moon is the key to gills spawning. 
They will spawn every full moon. Maybe not the size, but you never know!


----------



## 9Left

How in the world do you guys have the time or resources to dig up threads that are 14 years old and reply to them?


----------



## JamesF

I don't really know ! But I am the one that seems to find them and reply.


----------



## chaunc

9Left said:


> How in the world do you guys have the time or resources to dig up threads that are 14 years old and reply to them?


Because some of these questions are still relevant to today. Newer members need to know what they’re looking for and these threads are still the answer.


----------



## JamesF

Nice bunch of gills.


----------



## chaunc

I went gillin at Pymatuning yesterday and found them sweeping their beds getting ready for the spawn. Water is so clear I could see six or seven foot deep. Put 20 in the bucket plus a couple nice perch.


----------



## Flathead76

Yes they are on pretty much every lake around here.


----------



## c. j. stone

chaunc said:


> I went gillin at Pymatuning yesterday and found them sweeping their beds getting ready for the spawn. Water is so clear I could see six or seven foot deep. Put 20 in the bucket plus a couple nice perch.
> View attachment 470411


I think you know this but for the other masses reading replies to this “ancient” post; the perch are “opportunists”! They frequent the beds of other species to free-load, scavenge up a free meal of eggs. Look for them schooled on the fringes of the bedding areas waiting to zoom in and out with a mouthfull of caviar!!-thiey spawned weeks(maybe months) ago.


----------



## chaunc

They’re on the beds at mosquito lake. My hand tied cricket jigs put these on the stringer.


----------

